# Type of mortar for shower pan?



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Only use a mortar bed if your floor is not level. I would use leveling crete to level the floor let it dry and install the pan. It is very important that the floor and walls be dead level.


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

The platform and walls are level and square. The directions say to either use the included felt pad or set it in mortar so it locks in the pan. I think the pan bottom may not be perfect. Just trying eliminate any chance for flex.


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

I also have a 3rd question. After the shower pan and 3 piece shower walls are installed what's the best material to put directly on the studs above the fiberglass shower wall to the ceiling before it gets tiled. Cement board with REDGARD membrane?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> Only use a mortar bed if your floor is not level. I would use leveling crete to level the floor let it dry and install the pan. It is very important that the floor and walls be dead level.


Hey Ghost we have to float the foundation and pitch toward the drain before the liner, on the test we gotta pull the plug and if you have standing water it will be rejected, its a royal pain.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

He's talking about a sterling unit shower pan.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Dry wall. Then a good paint. You said your using the walls right? By the time the walls stop your well above what will get wet.


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Dry wall. Then a good paint. You said your using the walls right? By the time the walls stop your well above what will get wet.


Ceiling height is low in the shower since we had to build a platform. Water may splash if someone tall like myself (6' 4") takes a shower so that is why we are going to tile the ceiling and the tiny bit of wall above the shower walls to the ceiling.

Having said that, what should I put on the studs for tile there?

Also, is that mortar mix I linked to OK to use and should I put plastic down on the plywood platform before the mortar?

Thanks.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

That masonry mix should be fine. I don't know how the shower pan is. If it is like the ones I have seen in the past, it will have some feet on it, maybe 6 of them. I put a puddle under each foot and press the shower pan in place. Check it with a level.

As for the wall board, I would use denshield or the durock as you suggested. For a couple $ more, it is not worth using sheetrock. It shouldn't get wet, but will certainly be steamy/damp often.


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and info. Do I need put plastic down between the plywood and mortar or is mortar directly on the 3/4" plywood Ok?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> He's talking about a sterling unit shower pan.


OOOPS.. need to read more and stop skipping over post, i retract my last post.:huh:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Plop the mortar down directly on the plywood.

Make sure you have the redi-mix stuff, not the kind where you need 20 shovels of brick sand to go with it.


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the help. The pan is rock solid now.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

cleveman said:


> Plop the mortar down directly on the plywood.


I always cover the plywood/subfloor with tar paper first.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I know he fixed his problem but I had an old plumber tell me years ago that he used grout to put his shower pans in. He'd mix up a bag and plop it down so it fills in all the little grooves between the feet and the pan bottom so it's nice and solid. I did that about 16 years ago with my sterling pan bottom just like this user and it's still rock solid. He said that the grout won't shink as much as concrete or morter.


----------

